# Fat Fashion Blogs



## olwen (Mar 26, 2009)

I hate hate hate that online retailers typically don't show pics of bigger models wearing the clothes which often makes me not buy the stuff I see. So after looking at fatshionista.com (thanks Kayrae for mentioning it) and seeing the awesome pics of fat chicks from a size 14 - size 32 wearing really cool clothes it got me wondering about other fat fashions blogs. 

Two that I liked (and were mentioned on fatshionista) were: 
fatstylist
toofatforfashion

So does anyone know of any other good fashion blogs other than the ones mentioned on fatshionista?


----------



## kayrae (Mar 29, 2009)

Young, Fat, and Fabulous
Frocks and Frou Frou
Bombshell Beauty

If you're on livejournal, you should definitely check out the Fatshionista community. Lots of women posting pictures of their stylish selves. And Fridays are sale days.

And olwen, why don't you post your pictures on the What are you wearing right now? thread?


----------



## olwen (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Kayrae. Yay, more blogs.  I've actually never looked at that thread. LOL. I'm gonna look now.

ETA: At least I don't remember if I've looked in that thread....


----------



## Suze (Mar 30, 2009)

kayrae said:


> Young, Fat, and Fabulous



love that site! just wish she updated more often


----------



## kayrae (Apr 12, 2009)

Fat Girls Like Nice Clothes Too
The Musings of a Fatshionista


----------



## olwen (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Kayrae for more blogs. The best thing about them are the links to online stores. I want to start wearing dresses. I already got a pair of nice sandals in 9.54E from zappos, and capri leggings from romans, so now I need to find the perfect dress for summer. Yes, just one dress. LOL Baby steps.


----------



## pasazz (Apr 14, 2009)

There's an article here: http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/51432/top_ten_blogs_about_plus_size_fashion.html which lists the top 10 plus size fashion blogs, worth checking out if you're looking for fat fashion blogs. 

You can also check my blog  first link in my sig


----------



## olwen (Apr 14, 2009)

pasazz said:


> There's an article here: http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/51432/top_ten_blogs_about_plus_size_fashion.html which lists the top 10 plus size fashion blogs, worth checking out if you're looking for fat fashion blogs.
> 
> You can also check my blog  first link in my sig



That blog rocks. Just looking thru the links, and came across http://www.bootsforbroads.com/products/wendy-boot. I want that boot. I'll have to email them tho to see if they actually make boots in a 4E since they do custom work. It'd take me months to save up the money for em, so I hope it works out.

Also wide width shoes...they don't have as big a selection as zappos and the links are all wonky. They don't take you to wide width shoes even tho the page says women's wide width shoes. You have to do an actual search. Ah well.


----------



## Aurora (Apr 18, 2009)

I talk about fat and fashion now and then in my blog (listed in my sig - the blogspot one), though it covers all kinds of topics reguarding fat acceptance.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 19, 2009)

Just mentioning that I talk about plus sized things in my blog. Some clothing, knitwear - knitting for plus sizes, etc. Stop by and visit! Link in my sig.


----------



## kayrae (Apr 24, 2009)

Curvy Life Styles


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 9, 2009)

http://www.monifc.com/blog

you can see her designs on a variety of body shapes/sizes. i just wish she'd come out with other stuff cause it can kinda get redundant with the same dresses. oh well...

ps - the convertible dress isn't really much to write home about in my experience. for what i paid, i was expecting material with finished ends/hems. ymmv, though.


----------



## ByRoSwim (Jun 9, 2009)

I haven't seen that line before. But, it looks like 3 styles of dresses? Also, is that butterfly dress a new design? I ask because I've seen it while shopping downtown LA a few years ago. I actually bought one for my friend. Im just curious!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 9, 2009)

Monif has been around for several years now, so no, that isn't a new style of dress. Her spring/summer line consists of a couple dresses just like the fall/winter line. Just wishing she'd create more, is all. 

Her convertible dress is pretty popular among fat chicks though, it's just not my fave thing.


----------



## olwen (Jun 9, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> http://www.monifc.com/blog
> 
> you can see her designs on a variety of body shapes/sizes. i just wish she'd come out with other stuff cause it can kinda get redundant with the same dresses. oh well...
> 
> ps - the convertible dress isn't really much to write home about in my experience. for what i paid, i was expecting material with finished ends/hems. ymmv, though.



Those dresses are cute. Many of them are empire waisted and that just doesn't work for me, what with the double belly, and they don't go above a size 24.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 9, 2009)

olwen said:


> Those dresses are cute. Many of them are empire waisted and that just doesn't work for me, what with the double belly, and they don't go above a size 24.



No worries, girl! Check out www.bandlu.com - there are super cute dresses on that site and some go to 4/5x. And to be honest, much more reasonable on the wallet.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 9, 2009)

also http://www.leblogdebigbeauty.com/

even though most of her blog is in french - you can still appreciate her rockin' fashion sense. and she's a beauty too.


----------



## kayrae (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh, I love her! Her fashion tastes are superb. I think she actually has an English version of her blogs, because I've definitely read some of her blogs in English. I'll have to dig up the link when I get home tonight.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 9, 2009)

kayrae said:


> Oh, I love her! Her fashion tastes are superb. I think she actually has an English version of her blogs, because I've definitely read some of her blogs in English. I'll have to dig up the link when I get home tonight.



That's great! I'd love to be able to read her blogs without trying to translate.


----------



## olwen (Jun 9, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> No worries, girl! Check out www.bandlu.com - there are super cute dresses on that site and some go to 4/5x. And to be honest, much more reasonable on the wallet.



Ooohh, thanks for that link! I'll probably buy this dress on payday too. 

I want to thank everyone who's provided links to the fashion blogs. This coupled with my recent trip to Re/Dress in Brooklyn, has really given me a fashion education - such that it is. 

Re/Dress is a vintage plus sized clothing store that has a ton of stuff in it. I even found a skirt that matched a halter top I bought from LB yearrrs ago. LOL I couldn't believe it. It was a bit strange for me to be there too because I never would have thought such a place existed. I figured most fat chicks just wore stuff till it wore out since shopping is such a trial. Then one of the saleswomen (all plus sized and fabulously dressed) said people do "inspirational buying" where they buy stuff too small in the hopes of one day fitting into it. But since they never did fit into it, they got rid of it. That made sense, but I've never done that so I found that kind of strange too. I just could never afford to buy something that might fit some day in the "near" future. 

Another reason a vintage plus sized clothing store seemed strange to me is cause well, let's face it, fat fashion is often fugly, especially if you're over a size 24, and I even saw a dress from the 80's that I could only describe as clownware. This thing was black, long sleeved with multicolored polka dots and ruffles around the sleeves and collar, and on the hem. ::shudder:: But I could totally see that fugly clown dress being cut up and remade as an awesome tank or a cute skirt. 

Since I've recently learned to do some simple sewing stuff, I will be doing just that with some of the stuff I find there on my next trip, and I'm excited about it. I'm not a seamstress - yet, but just knowing I have the potential in me to turn a fashion disaster into a fashion success is really empowering. I don't feel like a fashion sucker anymore. There is value in taking the time to seek out clothes that will fit and make you look good even if it means pulling out the sewing machine. 

I hope these fashion links keep coming.


----------



## kayrae (Sep 18, 2009)

http://themanfattanproject.tumblr.com/

It's relatively new, but I'm looking forward to some NY Fashions. I was actually thinking of doing something like this before, SF style, but... there's really not that many fat women here.


----------



## kayrae (Sep 22, 2009)

http://elleinwonderland.wordpress.com


----------



## kayrae (Sep 24, 2009)

http://fuckyeahdeathfatties.tumblr.com/


----------



## olwen (Sep 25, 2009)

kayrae said:


> http://fuckyeahdeathfatties.tumblr.com/



I like that this one is more pics than words. Of all these sites tho I feel like there are not enough pics of women more my size, still it's good to see fat chicks rockin the dope threads. I suppose I should just start taking pics of my own outfits and submitting them.


----------



## kayrae (Sep 25, 2009)

YES!!!! Do that please. Post your outfits in the "what are you wearing right now" thread also.


----------



## kayrae (Sep 25, 2009)

http://anomalousallure.blogspot.com/


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 26, 2009)

http://garnerstyle.blogspot.com


----------



## kayrae (Nov 16, 2009)

FORAYS IN FATSHION


----------



## Jasminium (Nov 26, 2009)

Skorch is not so much a blog but a magazine, but I'm very glad to see it back.

http://www.skorchmagazine.com/index.html


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 29, 2009)

Dammit!!! where did the last two hours go??? I have been looking at and saving the url of all of these blogs... Thanks girls for posting them.


----------



## Bagalute (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey there (and LTNR)! 
Here's a link to the bilingual fat-fashion blog of a wonderful woman - get your plus-sized kicks in both english and german: http://www.biggrrrlblog.blogspot.com/
readers and comments much appreciated or so I have heard


----------



## lisamcdowell (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello everyone..

Just joined it and saw this thread. I hope it does not come out as self promotion, but http://www.bbsize.com -- A lot more is going to come in next few months.

Be gentle.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 6, 2010)

Can I just say....Ashmamma mentioned Re:dress and when us Brits were in NYC in October I LOVED that place!!! I just wish we had gone there earlier in the day and at the begining of our trip...I honestly could have spent HOURS in that place hunting thru the racks and trying stuff on! AMAZING! 

Loved the Le Blog de Big Beauty link!!! Also I dont know if anyone else posted this link cuz I did skim through alot of the thread quite quickly but.....there is....

http://passionforplussizefashion.blogspot.com/

Also if you join...
Jens Fashion Plus's facebook fanpage, she gives free shipping ANYWHERE to her facebook friends from her ebay store.....

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/JensFashionPlus?ref=ts <<<< her fan page

http://stores.ebay.com/jens-fashionplus <<< her ebay store 

Sorry if any of this has been posted before 

Oh P.s......I always look at Monif C's stuff and think it looks fab, and Im tempted to purchase something, but....Ive been hearing around the rumour mill that the quality of her items isnt so great considering its a boutique brand with quite a high price tag??? Ive been hearing about unfinished seams, and cheap fabric??!?!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 6, 2010)

I wouldn't purchase the convertible dresses. I've a couple from her and honestly, for what I paid...I could have gone to JoAnn Fabrics and bought a sheet of jersey for a lot less. I didn't care for the unfinished hems at all. 

I am thinking of buying the "Lola" colorblock dress since it's on sale though. I have the "Nelli" and it's a very vampy, sexy dress. It really highlights your curves in a good way. Add a hot pair of heels and you're a FIERCE BISH! 


Glad you love ReDress. We are headed to NYC for Valentine's Day and I can't wait to make my rounds...hehehehe.


----------



## olwen (Jan 6, 2010)

ReDress is awesome. ^_^


----------



## lisamcdowell (Jan 7, 2010)

pasazz said:


> You can also check my blog  first link in my sig



Sarah,

I have been following your blog for a very long time now. You have done a great job....have been a big fan of yours.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 8, 2010)

Musings of a fatshionista has done a 'best fat'shion of 2009' blog with over 40 contributers (including dims own Reagan) and the outfits are amazing... I have just got a heap of inspiration....:happy::happy::happy:
http://blog.musingsofafatshionista.com/post/320138908/179-2009-fatshion-recap-the-most-epic-fatshion-post


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jan 8, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Musings of a fatshionista has done a 'best fat'shion of 2009' blog with over 40 contributers (including dims own Reagan) and the outfits are amazing... I have just got a heap of inspiration....:happy::happy::happy:
> http://blog.musingsofafatshionista.com/post/320138908/179-2009-fatshion-recap-the-most-epic-fatshion-post


I <3 <3 <3 this!!!!!!!! An everytime I see our Reagan I just go all gooey! She's just such a beautiful little thing, If I could steal someones style it would be hers! Makes me super smiley seeing all that creativity! Ive been on a real downer over the last couple of weeks over how I look and my clothes and stuff, but this has lifted me


----------



## kayrae (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry if there are any repeats. I tend to get links and I don't really have time to look through them. I post them on here as a reminder to myself to definitely check it out.


http://fatshionable.tumblr.com/
http://ilovefat.tumblr.com/
http://thethickness.tumblr.com/
http://thetummyproject.tumblr.com/
http://heyfatchick.tumblr.com/
http://deathfatties.tumblr.com/
http://bbwprincess.tumblr.com/
http://fatshionistas.tumblr.com/
http://fyfatbitch.tumblr.com/
http://fuckyeahchubbygirls.tumblr.com/
http://fuckyeahplussize.tumblr.com/


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Kayrae... you always have the hookup...


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 21, 2010)

You caused me to upload some pics to the Deathfat site and now one of them is up there now lol... http://deathfatties.tumblr.com/


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 21, 2010)

cherylharrell said:


> You caused me to upload some pics to the Deathfat site and now one of them is up there now lol... http://deathfatties.tumblr.com/



I thought that was you! Looking good, Cheryl 

All the pics in these blogs you all listed are giving me inspiration to not dress so BORING!!!


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh my gosh.. I'm loving Fatshionable.tunblr.com How cute does she dress!!!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comment ya'll. They only used one of the pics I sent. Evidently they like dresses the best. I wish my late hubby Mike could've seen me in that dress. I think he would've liked it...


----------



## kayrae (Jan 22, 2010)

Well cheryl, I definitely like it. I'm glad you posted your outfits


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks! Glad you liked it...


----------



## Frankie (Jan 23, 2010)

Very cool, Cheryl - love the pic!


----------



## dangerousjack (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.leblogdebigbeauty.com
stephanie's blog, the most famous bbw in france 
and she's smokin' hot


----------



## kayrae (Jan 23, 2010)

Agreed. Love her style. She inspires me to infuse more color to my wardrobe. And I got bangs just like her once (because I was being a little copycat)


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 24, 2010)

kayrae said:


> Agreed. Love her style. She inspires me to infuse more color to my wardrobe. And I got bangs just like her once (because I was being a little copycat)



Oh my gosh.. I want her bangs..... hmmmn!!!


----------



## dangerousjack (Jan 24, 2010)

another french plus size fashion blog
a friend of mine, and a true cutie ^^
http://neiiko.blogspot.com/


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Feb 2, 2010)

Can anyone help me....

So I have a livejournal account...check, but when I try and request membership to the fatshionista community, well Im bemused, I have requested 3 times now, and Im not sure whether Im being refused or my requests are sitting in a pile? How do you know if you have been accepted? An what do you have to do to be accepted?!?! Im v.confused!

Also, did post it as a seperate thread here but......

http://www.guardian.co.uk/theguardian/2010/jan/30/fat-fashion-blogs

really liked this article!


----------



## olwen (Feb 4, 2010)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Can anyone help me....
> 
> So I have a livejournal account...check, but when I try and request membership to the fatshionista community, well Im bemused, I have requested 3 times now, and Im not sure whether Im being refused or my requests are sitting in a pile? How do you know if you have been accepted? An what do you have to do to be accepted?!?! Im v.confused!
> 
> ...



Cool article. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 20, 2010)

Wanted to add http://www.definatalie.com/ to the list here...

She is an Australian artist and blogger, who posts outfit posts and reviews along side blogging about fat acceptance in Australia and her art... 


I think she is awesome!


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 21, 2010)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Can anyone help me....
> 
> So I have a livejournal account...check, but when I try and request membership to the fatshionista community, well Im bemused, I have requested 3 times now, and Im not sure whether Im being refused or my requests are sitting in a pile? How do you know if you have been accepted? An what do you have to do to be accepted?!?! Im v.confused!
> 
> ...



Make sure that you put into your profile that you're into fat acceptance and fashion. That helps. Try to put a bit more information in your user profile too, just so they know you're legit. It helps if your account isn't new and if you've made a few journal posts, I think that helps too.


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 21, 2010)

ALSO

I have a blog/tumblr now. Jus' sayin'! 

http://pretendbear.tumblr.com/

Here are a few of my favourite tumblrs: 

http://kylathegreat.tumblr.com/

http://tangledupinlace.tumblr.com

http://tropigalia.tumblr.com/

http://curiousfancy.com/


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 23, 2010)

Jasminium said:


> Skorch is not so much a blog but a magazine, but I'm very glad to see it back.
> 
> http://www.skorchmagazine.com/index.html



Jessica Kane, the woman who used to 'publish' Skorch online, has her own fatshion blog and Facebook page: http://www.fatshionchic.blogspot.com/; http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/fatshionchic. I get a little tired of her Lane Bryant-only styles (I know it's not _all_ she wears, but practically!), but she does know how to make it work for her. I just wish she'd get a little more adventurous with prints and break out of her slightly cookie-cutter style.

I love Gabi's style on her blog, Young, Fat & Fabulous, but she hasn't been updating it regularly since becoming an Mtv VJ.

I'm also a fan of Cuppy's blog, Some Girls Are Bigger Than Others. Obviously, a gal after my own heart (heh), being a Smiths fan like me, and I truly love her post-punk/goth-cute style.

Another favorite is Nicole's blog, Ruby Nite. She has truly gorgeous style, in a slightly romantic/goth-ish vein, and I love her blog design. Like Cuppy, she doesn't do outfit updates often, but when she does, she always looks fabulous, and I'm truly envious of her Fluevog boot collection.

I also periodically peek at Buttercup's Frocks. She always has such colorful style. And another Gabby in LA is truly the thrifting queen and has a lot of great outfit posts on her blog, Corazones Rojos. I just wish she'd shorten the length of some of the dresses and skirts she finds at Goodwill and Value Thrift. She has great legs.

I also periodically pop over to Alexis' blog, Big Mama Style. She's a stay-at-home-mom who puts together a lot of cute thrifted or bargain-hunted outfits. Messy Carla is another one, an absolutely adorable young gal from the UK.

I also like the Deathfatties blog, which, until recently, wasn't very active. A lot of cute outfit posts there. The Fatshionista group on Flickr is another good place to see outfit posts. A lot of cute stuff there.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Nov 26, 2010)

I have recently started blogging too, it will be about allsorts but its mainly Fat fashion as its my love!!!!

Come check me out and support me!


Diamonds 'n' Pearls


----------



## Byagi (Dec 14, 2010)

There's not a lot in this thread for guys, so let me add the only one I really know of - mine: http://bigboyfashion.tumblr.com

There are a lot of photos of bigger guys doing their thing and showing their unique fashion sense. Soon, we're going to change it up a bit and in addition to photo submissions, we'll have a deal of the day and some real tips for guys that want to be a little more stylish. Basically, it's about loving how you look, and that's something we're hoping we can help out with.


----------



## olwen (Dec 14, 2010)

Great blog! But what I want to know is where the guys got all their clothes from.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh god....I've just spent the last...erm...5 hours reading these blogs:


http://deathfatties.tumbler.com/

http://fattyunbound.blogspot.com/

http://pearlconcubine.tumblr.com/

amongst others


I want to submit an outfit post to deathfatties, but...I'm scared


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 14, 2011)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I have recently started blogging too, it will be about allsorts but its mainly Fat fashion as its my love!!!!
> 
> Come check me out and support me!
> 
> ...


Missy.... I've been reading your blog for a while now... loves it!


succubus_dxb said:


> Oh god....I've just spent the last...erm...5 hours reading these blogs:
> 
> 
> http://deathfatties.tumbler.com/
> ...


Thanks for that... another 2 hours gone.. lol

Also... submit!


Also, 

http://fuckyeahchubbyfashion.tumblr.com/
http://fatspiration.tumblr.com
http://lovelyfashionplus.tumblr.com
http://vanitylovescurves.tumblr.com


Now i'm in the mood to dress up and take pictures.


----------



## kayrae (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.curvesandchaos.com


----------



## coriander (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello, hello! 
My favourite plus size blog is Chubble Bubble. I just love this woman's style. She also has an online plus size store called Domino Dollhouse, and you can find the link on her blog:


----------



## kayrae (Feb 6, 2011)

http://melandtrolley.blogspot.com


----------



## Jamgrrrl (Feb 17, 2011)

Hiya! Please take a peek at my new BIG BABE Fashion Blog. I am collaborating with the clothing designer/artiste ALAKAZIA. We hope to provide a slightly different angle of educating our followers on tips and trips to enhance their selection and coordination of outfits and accessories. Please follow and comment, we want to make this a participation blog. Thanks!

Dini K... AKA Jam'


----------



## Byagi (May 2, 2011)

olwen said:


> Great blog! But what I want to know is where the guys got all their clothes from.



We get this a lot with Big Boy Fashion. People wanted to know where they got their clothing so they could get it as well. I started Chubstr to help with that a bit. It's more focused on where we can get clothes we actually like in sizes that fit our bodies.


----------



## Nance (May 16, 2011)

dangerousjack said:


> another french plus size fashion blog
> a friend of mine, and a true cutie ^^
> http://neiiko.blogspot.com/



I like this blog... thanks


----------



## ArmWrestlingChamp (May 16, 2011)

http://www.fat-aus.com/*
http://fatshionable.com/
http://an-olive-a-day.blogspot.com/
http://whatgiselawore.tumblr.com*


*favorites


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 12, 2011)

http://toomanysequins.blogspot.com

Fab Australian blogger.... shops international a lot and often it seems. She seems to have everything I want from ASOS and some awesome shoes.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi guys!

I'm still blogging away and totally loving it! So I'm shamelessly plugging my most recent post! 

Review of a stunning dress sent to me by One Stop Plus UK! Check it out!
Thanks!

http://diamonds-n-pearls-fat-girl.blogspot.com/2011/06/sequin-love-from-one-stop-plus.html?m=1


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jul 10, 2011)

I got my picture put up on fuckyeahchubbyfashion.tumblr.com  wheeee


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 10, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> I got my picture put up on fuckyeahchubbyfashion.tumblr.com  wheeee



Woot woot!!! Saw it... fancy lady!


:kiss2:


----------



## DeerVictory (Jul 14, 2011)

I made a fashion blog a month or two ago. I've been working a lot lately, so I haven't had a chance to really update it as much as I would like, I'll hopefully have more time on my hands soon. <3 

Albatross and Anchors


and here's my tumblr that I remade:

Woman Destroyed


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi guys! Hope your all well!

I went to a fab launch event today for Simply Be whom are bringing out a new collection designed by the very quirky, fabulous designer Zandra Rhodes. Heres a pic of me and her together this afternoon!

I shall be blogging the rest of the pics and review of the clothes v.soon, so keep an eye on my blog!

Diamonds n Pearls

View attachment simply be.jpg


----------



## Red (Dec 26, 2011)

After lots of gentle prodding from friends I decided to make the most of my time off and make a plus-size fashion blog. I will be mainly focusing on plus-size/pear shape issues and also some health and fitness. My goal is to keep it going for the year and see how I get on. Any helpful tips would be greatfully appreciated. Please feel free to share and pass it on. Happy holidays Dimmers <3






View attachment gingerpear.jpg


----------

